# Pink spot on his nose?!



## RaeRae (Apr 16, 2011)

I came home and let Mochi out of his crate today only to find that he has acquired a pink spot on his nose?! Naturally, I'm freaking out being the paranoid person I am. I attached a picture of it to the post. Is this a scratch?! What could it possibly be? He didn't have it before.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

he probably just scraped his nose against something, don't worry, it'll heal! my previous roommate's dog had a pink spot on the nose just like that one, and she put some ointment on it, along with a bandaid, but the bandaid didn't last for more 10 minutes haha!


----------



## RaeRae (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks! Will it turn black again in a few months?


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I believe so! after the scab heals


----------



## RaeRae (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks so much! I can calm down now. lol


----------

